# Intense m1 dekor



## lieschke77 (19. August 2009)

Hallo Intensegemeinde.
Ich restauriere gerade nen M1 von 1999 und bin auf der Suche nach dem original Dekor. Hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
und imma schön Intense rocken!
Gruß 

www.downhillberlin.de


----------

